# عصمة الكتاب المقدس



## emadjesus (6 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع

انا لقيت المقالة دى للخادم يوسف رياض وياريت حد يفهمنى على اللى بيقولوة دا وازاى النسخ الاصلية تضيع اتمنى ماى روك يرد عليا 

http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp5.html


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس*



emadjesus قال:


> سلام نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع
> 
> انا لقيت المقالة دى للخادم يوسف رياض وياريت حد يفهمنى على اللى بيقولوة دا وازاى النسخ الاصلية تضيع اتمنى ماى روك يرد عليا
> 
> http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp5.html


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد
ضياع النسخ الأصلية مقصود به, النسخ التي كتبها الأنبياء بيدهم, بمعنى انه ما كتب مباشرة عن يدي الأنبياء و الرسل هو ام لا نملكه الأن, لكن نملك نسخ قديمة معاصرة لتلك الأزمان اعدادها تفوق عشرات الألفات و كلها موافق لبعضها, مما يدل على ان هذه النسيخ القديمة هي طبق الأصل, اي طبق من كتبه الأنبياء و الرسل

و خير مثال, هناك العديد من المؤلفين الذين يكتبون كتب, لا أحد يملك النسخة التي كتبت بأيديهم, لكن نملك نسخ عنها, و هذا لا يقلل من قيمة الكتاب بشئ

فكما قرأءة عدم وجود الأصل, تابع قراءة ما جاء بالأعداد الهائلة للنسخ التي اكتشفت و التي تطابق بعضها البعض

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس*

هذا ما اراه ان الكثير من اعداء الكتاب المقدس ياخذون هذا الموقع بدون ما يقرا ما فيه من محتويات
اتوقع ان هؤلاء الناس قراءو العنوان بالخط الاحمر ولم يقراءو ما فيه من كلام يثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس.


سانقل لك ما هو مكتوب


*ونحن نعتقد أن السر من وراء سماح الله بفقد جميع النسخ الأصلية للوحـي هو أن القلب البشري يميل بطبعه إلي تقديس وعبادة المخلفات المقدسـة؛ فماذا كان سيفعل أولئك الذين يقدسون مخلفات القديسين لو أن هذه النسخ كانت موجودة اليوم بين أيدينا؟ أية عبادة لا تليق إلا بالله كانت ستقدَّم لتلك المخطوطات التي كتبها أواني الوحي بأنفسهم؟ ألا نتذكر ماذا فعل بنو إسرائيل قديمـاً بالحية النحاسية التي كانت واسطة إنقاذهم من الموت، وكيف عبدوهـا؟ فماذا فعـل حزقيا الملك التقى بها؟ لقد سحق هذه الحية النحاسية تماماً (عد21: 4-9، 2مل18: 1-6)، والرب صادق علي هذا العمل.*


*لكن هب أن هذه المخطوطات الأصلية كانت موجودة الآن، فهل كان هذا سيلاشى الصعوبة أمام عدم الإيمان؟ كلا البتة، فعدم الإيمان جاهز دائماً باعتراضاته، وكان بكل يقين سينشئ اعتراضات من نوع آخر. كان مثلاُ سيعترض قائلاً: من أدراني أن هذه هى النسخة الأصلية؟ أو من أدراني أنها جديرة بالثقة باعتبار أن كاتبها تلقى وحياً من الله، وأنه لم يكتبها من تلقاء ذاته.   ألم يكن المسيح بنفسه موجوداً بين البشر في وقت من الأوقات بكل براهين لاهوته، وكان هو بنفسه « كلمة الله »؟ فهل آمن الناس به (يو12: 37)؟!

*

​*علم الببليوجرافي (صحة المخطوطات)*​

*مصادر الحصول على النص الأصلي للوحي*​*هناك ثلاثة مصادر رئيسية اعتمد عليها رجال النقد الأدنى للحصول على النص الأصلي والتأكد منه*
*1- المخطوطات القديمة:** وهى كثيرة جداً وتدعو للثقة الكاملة في نصوصها كما مر بنا*
*2- الترجمات القديمة**: حيث تُرجِم الكتاب المقدس من بداية المسيحية إلى العديد من اللغات - كما سنرى في الفصل القادم. تعتبر هذه الترجمات مصدراً ثانياً وثانوياً للحصول على النص الأصلي للآية.*
*3- أقوال الآباء**: بالإضافة إلي ما سبق فإنه لدينا ما اقتبسه الآباء في كتاباتهم من الكتاب المقدس. هناك قصة مثيرة تُحكى بالارتباط بهذه الحقيقة عن مجموعة من الأصدقاء اجتمعوا في منزل أحدهم، فأثار واحد منهم هذا السؤال: لنفترض أن كل كتب العهد الجديد في العالم كانت قد دُمِرت على نهاية القرن الثالث الميلادي بسبب الاضطهاد العنيف الذي حدث على المسيحيين فى العالم، فهل كانت محتويات العهد الجديد ممكن استخراجها ثانية من كتابات الآباء في القرون الثلاثة الأولى؟ هذا السؤال أثار اللورد هيليس، ولما رجع إلى البيت جمع كل كتابات القرون الثلاثة الأولى، وبدأ يجمع آيات العهد الجديد الواردة فيها، وبعد بحث لمدة شهرين متواصلين خرج بهذه النتيجة؛ أن كل العهد الجديد يمكن استخراجه ثانية من تلك الكتابات باستثناء 11 آية فقط.*
​*هل مابين أيدينا هو فعلاً كلام الله الأصلى؟*​*النقد الأدنى*
*ومن أهم كتابات الآباء التي رجع إليها الباحث وجد ما يلي:*
*أن كتابات إيريناوس تحتوى على 1819 اقتباساً.*
*وكتابات اكليمندس السكندرى 2406 اقتباساً*
*وكتابات أوريجانوس 17922 اقتباساً*
*وكتابات تورتوليانوس 7258 اقتباساً*
*وكتابات إيسابيوس وآخرين 5176 اقتباساً.*
*وبناء على ما تقدم فإن السير فردريك كينيون مدير المتحف البريطاني، وهو حجة في نقد مخطوطات العهد الجديد، قال: "إن مخطوطات العهد الجديد، مع الترجمات العديدة لها من بداية المسيحية، والاقتباسات المأخوذة منها في كتابات المعلمين الأوائل في المسيحية هي كبيرة جداً، حتى أنه مؤكد عملياً أن **القراءة الصحيحة لأية آية يمكن معرفتها بكل دقة**، إذ قد حُفِظَت لنا بطريقـة أو بأخرى في هذه المخطوطات القديمة. وهو ما لا ينطبق على أي كتاب قديم آخر"!*

​*الاكتشاف العظيم أو اكتشافات قمران​لأن جيلنا غير المؤمن والملتوي لازال يثير الشكوك حول صحة نصوص الكتاب المقدس وسلامـة وصوله إلينا دون تحريف، فقد رتبت العناية الإلهية مؤخراً اكتشافاً مباركاً عُرِف باكتشاف قمران.
وقمران هذه بقعة تقع بالطرف الشمال الغربي للبحر الميت. وحدث في ربيع عام 1947 أن غلاماً أعرابياً يرعى غنمه في المراعي القريبة من قمران هذه، فضْلّت واحدة من غنيماته. ولما قذف بحجر وهو يبحث عن خروفه الضال سقط الحجر علي شيء بداخل كهف محدثاً دوياً عالياً. ودفع الفضول ذلك الراعي لكي يعرف مصدر هذا الصوت، ظاناً أنه قد يكونهناك كنز في داخل المغارة، ولم يكن يعرف أن أعظم الكنوز قاطبة كان ينتظره هناك. فعندما دخل الكهف وجد إناءين من الفخار بهما مخطوطـات قديمة لم يستطع قراءتها. وكانت المخطوطات مصنوعة من جلد رقيق موصول معاً وعددها 11 مخطوطاً.
وبعد محاولات كثيرة لبيع تلك المخطوطات اشتراها أحد التجار في القدس نظير جنيهات قليلة. ثم قام التاجر ببيع ستة منها لأستاذ في الجامعة العبرية، والخمسة الباقية لرئيس أساقفة دير القديس مرقس السرياني الأرثوذكسي الذي أرسل تلك المخطوطات إلي المعهد الأمريكي للدراسات الشرقية بالقـدس؛ فتبين أنها نسخة كاملة من سفر إشعياء وأن الحروف التي كتبت بها المخطوطـات ترجع إلي ما قبل سنة 100 ق.م. أما الكتان الذي كان يغلف المخطوطات فلقد أُرسِل إلي معهد الدراسات النووية بشيكـاجو بأمريكـا وباستخدام مقياس جيجر وُجِد أنه يرجع إلي زمان ما بين 167ق.م إلي 233م.
كان لهذه النتيجة دوى عظيم في كل العالـم الديني، فتوجهت بعثـة للتنقيب في خرائب هذه المنطقة فتوالت اكتشافات المزيد من الكهوف. وفي عام 1957 اكتشف 11 كهفاً آخر في نفس المنطقة تحوي نحو 400 مخطوطاً. وفي الكهف الرابع وحده وجد أكثر من عشرة آلاف قصاصة متعددة غطت أجـزاء لأسفار العهد القديم كله، عدا سفر واحد هو سفر أستير.
واتضح بالبحث أن كهوف هذه المنطقة كانت ملجأ لجماعة الأسينين اليهود نحو عام 125ق.م (إذ عثر علي عملات من هذا التاريخ في الكهوف المكتشفة)، وهم أولئك الذين أشارت إليهم الرسالة إلي العبرانيين « تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الأرض » (عب11:  38). ويبدو أنه لما هجم الجيش الروماني علي تلك البقعة، تركوا كل شيء وهربوا لكي ينجوا بأنفسهم.
لكن ترى لماذا كانوا محتفظين بالأسفار المقدسة بهذا الأسلوب غير المألوف والذي جنّب تلك المخطوطات من التلف خلال القرون الطويلة؟ لا نجد إجابة سوي في تداخل العناية الإلهية، لكيما تقدم لنا دليلاً قوياً جديداً على حقيقة صحة المخطوطات المقدسـة؛ فعندما قورنت المخطوطات المكتشفة والكاملة لسفر إشعياء مع السفر الذي بين أيدينا كلمة بكلمة وجد إنه لا اختلاف فيها على الإطلاق، باستثناء أخطاء هجائية طفيفة يمكن اكتشافها بسهولة.​*
​


----------



## الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس*



emadjesus قال:


> سلام نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع
> 
> انا لقيت المقالة دى للخادم يوسف رياض وياريت حد يفهمنى على اللى بيقولوة دا وازاى النسخ الاصلية تضيع اتمنى ماى روك يرد عليا
> 
> http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp5.html



*عزيزي عماد ..

كتب الله لوحي الشريعة و اعطاها لموسي النبي . كسرها موسي النبي عندما وجد شعبه عبد العجل الذهبي و ترك الاله الحقيقي . صعد موسي مرة ثانية علي الجبل و تلقي لوحين آخرين مكتوبة باصبع الله . !!!! اين هي الآن !!!

هذه نقطة ارجو ان تبحث فيها .
النقطة الثانية : الكتب المقدسة المكتوبة بواسطة انبياء الله و قديسيه مرت عليها ازمنة كثيرة وحروب متعددة و سبي ..... الخ
بدأ موسي النبي كتابة الاسفار المقدسة سنة 1500 ق م وختم يوحنا الرسول الكتابة سنة 100 م اي ان كل الكتاب المقدس كتب في حوالي 1600 سنة وكتب الكتاب المقدس في اكثر من عشر دول علي راسها مصر و فلسطين و العراق وتركيا و اليونان و ايطاليا
اسفار العهد القديم ترجمت الي اليونانية ( الترجمة السبعينية )
جمعت اسفار العهد الجديد معا سنة 170 م بواسطة مجمع الموراتوري و في تلك المدة ذاتها ترجم العهد الجديد الي السريانية ( ترجمة الباشيتو ) و الايطالية ( ترجمة الايطالا )
في القرن الرابع ضم العهدين معا وذلك ثابت من النسخ القديمة المحفوظة في المتاحف ومنها النسخة الموجودة في الفاتيكان سنة 300 م و النسخة السينائية نسبة الي جبل سيناء و المكتشفة بدير سانت كاترين سنة 1844 و نسخت في القرن الرابع الميلادي و نسخة ثالثة معروفة بالاسكندرية موجودة حاليا في متحف لندرة و التي ارسلها بطريرك القسطنطينية ( كيرلس لوكار ) هدية للملك شارل الاول 1627 وعل اول صفحة من هذه النسخة مكتوب عليها بعض السطور بالعربية قديمة التاريخ مضمونها ان ناسخ الكتاب سيدة مصرية اسمها ( تقلا ) ونسخة رابعة معروفة بالأفرامية مصرية الاصل ترجع الي القرن الخامس و تشمل الكتاب المقدس كله وكتب عليها قصائد للقديس مار افرام السرياني محفوظة في المكتبة الملوكية بباريس و نسخة خامسة اسمها البازية نسبة الي باز تلميذ كليفن و تدعي النص الغربي و ترجع الي القرن السادس وهي اقدم المخطوطات المشتملة علي النص اليوناني و الترجمة اللاتينية و محفوظة في كمبريدج .

والان يجب ان نعرف مواد كتابة الاسفار :

1- الاحجار بالحفر و النقش كلوحي الشريعة .
2- الكلس كما فعل موسي في خروج 27 : 1 -3 وعثر علي حجر صغير مطلي بالكلس يرجع الي نحو سنة 950 ق م خط فيه تقويم زراعي
3- الخزف الحفر او الرسم علي الخزف ثم يحرق و انتشرت في مصر و سوريا و العراق و فلسطين .
4- الاسطح الجبسية كما في تل دير ايلا بالادرن نقش ارامي بالحبر الاحمر يرجع الي 700 ق م .
5- المعادن كالبرونز و الفضة و الذهب و الرصاص كالأدراج و التي كانت الكتابة تحفر عليها .
6- العاج
7- الخشب و انتشرت في مصر .
8- الطين ثم يجفف ثم يحرق ( الفخار ) كالمتبع عند السومريون في الكتابة المسمارية وكانت هذه ارخص وسيلة وابقاء الوسائل عمرا .
9- قطع الجارا المكسورة لكتابة النصوص القصيرة .
10- النسيج كالكتابة علي الكتان .
11- البردي المشهور في مصر .
12- الورق اخترع في الصين ق م و لكنه لم يصل الي فلسطين الا في القرن السادس الميلادي و اقدم نص مكتوب علي الورق يرجع الي سنة 1000 م لنصوص دينية يهودية .
13- الجلد و استخدم البشر الجلد في الكتابة من حوالي 4000 سنة ق م و استعمله اليهود في الكتابة ارميا 36 :4 - 36 : 23
14 الرق يؤخذ من جلود الحيوان كالغزلان و الاغنام و انتشر في فلسطين وتوجد مخطوطة قديمة ترجع الي 1500 ق م منها ايضا مخطوطات وادي قمران .
نأتي هنا الي جزئية اخري وهي طريقة حفظ هذه المخطوطات كانت هذه المخطوطات توضع في اقمشة مزينة من الكتان الناعم او في جرار مخصصة لها حيث من عادة اليهود تكفين المخطوطات و توضع في الجرار بمثابة القبر كما في جرار قمران و التي حفظها الاسينيين لدي اقتراب الجيوش الرومانية وهروبهم من المنطقة علي ان يعودوا اليها لاحقا .
والآن ما زلت تتسآل اين هذه المخطوطات .
ابحث في متاحف العالم ستجد منها الكثير الذي يثبت صحة و قدرة الله علي حفظ اقواله شاهد لنا .


لكن هل نحتاج نحن الي كتاب او مخطوط ليثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس ..!!


كيف وصلنا الكتاب المقدس !؟

اولا العهد القديم : راجع خروج 17 : 14 و يشوع 1 : 8 ، يشوع 8: 35 ( وفيما بعد كتب يشوع علي الحجارة توراة موسي التي كتبها أمام بني اسرائيل .
راجع ايضا تث 31 : 10 -11
ذكر المؤرخ يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ السيد المسيح انه كان يجب ان تكون هذه النواميس محفورة في ارواحهم و محفوظة في ذاكرتهم وكان للنواميس ايضا سلطان أعظم بينهم وهذا ما نعرفه مما كان عليهم ان يكابدوه اذا كسروا .
راجع ايضا يش 24 : 26 و في آخر ايام حياته كتب يشوع سفره وضمه الي اسفار موسي امام الرب وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله .
راجع ايضا صموئيل الاول 10 : 25 فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب
كانت وصية الله لملوك اسرائيل ان ينسخوا لأنفسهم نسخا من التوراه لتكون لهم مرشدا و حكما كما حدث مع شاول الملك وكانت فريضة علي كل ملوك بني اسرائيل تباعا 1 ملو 2 : 3 ووصية داود لسليمان ابنه .

اين الكتب الاصلية المكتوبة بيد الاباء القديسين و انبياء الله .
بعد ان بني سليمان الهيكل ووضع تابوت عهد الله وكانت اسفار موسي الخمس مع التابوت اذ يقول ترجوم يوناثان في تعليقه علي قول موسي النبي خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا و ضعوه الي جانب تابوت العهد تث 31 : 26 ( ان التوراه كانت توضع في غطاء الي الجانب الايمن للتابوت كما وضعت ايضا مع التوراه اسفار يشوع و صموئيل ومزامير داود ومرتلي الهيكل ) وظلت هذه الاسفار في الهيكل حتي دماره سنة 586 ق م و احرق بيت الرب و بيت الملك وكل بيوت اورشليم وكل بيوت العظماء احرقها بالنار و جميع اسوار اورشليم مستديرا هدمها كل جيوش الكلدانيين اللذين مع رئيس الشرط 2ملو 25 : 9 - 11 .
كانت اسفار موسي قد توقفت عن الاستخدام و الظهور في الهيكل في فترات حكم الملوك اللذين زاغوا الي الوثنية كمنسي الملك 696 - 642 ق م و امون 640 ق م الي ان وجدها حلقيا الكاهن في الهيكل في عصر الملك يوشيا الصالح 640 - 609 ق م وكانت سببا لاصلاح عظيم 2 ملو 23 : 24 - 25 واجمع العلماء علي ان هذه الاسفار التي وجدت في الهيكل هي نفس الاسفار التي كتبها موسي النبي بنفسه أو علي اقل تقدير نسخة منقولة عنها مباشرة .
راجع ايضا زكريا 7 : 12 .

وكان جميع الانبياء بالاضافة الي اطلاعهم و احتفاظهم بكتب بعضهم البعض يكملون يكملون بعضهم البعض لأن الروح واحد يتكلم من خلالهم فقد اشترك اشعياء و ميخا النبي الذان عاشا في زمن واحد نفس نبوات السيد المسيح اش 2 : 2 ميخا 4 : 2 ختم يشوع سفر التثنية وبدأ سفره كاستمرار له . انتهي يفر الملوك الثاني و ارميا بنهاية واحدة يبدأ سفر عزرا بنفس موضوع وكلمات خاتمة سفر اخبار الايام الثاني ملوك اول يشهد لأمثال سليمان .


الكتاب المقدس و فترة السبي

كانت جميع اسفار موسي و الانبياء و المزامير مع المسبيين في بابل حز 3 : 5 قال الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلو 26 م انه قد انتشرت بين اليهود مجامع بدلا من الهيكل للتعليم .
وكنت لهه المجامع طقوسها في القراءة و التفسير الخاصة و التي تشمل الشيما اي التلاوة وهي الاعتراف بوحدانية الله و قراءة الناموس وجزء مناسب من أسفار الانبياء وانتشرت هذه المجامع في كل المسكونة في عيلام و بارثيا و امينيا و ميديا بسبب السبي البابلي ومصر ايضا حينما غزا شيشق ملك مصر فلسطين و أورشليم وسبي بعضهم( منهم أرميا ) كما تكشف احدي النقوش التي و جدت بجزيرة فيلة بالقرب من اسوان عن وجود مستعمرة يهودية وهيكل للإله يهوه سنة 500 ق م و عند تاسيس الاسكندرية 332 كان يوجد عدد كبير من اليهود كما يذكر التاريخ ان بطليموس نقل مئات من اليهود الي الاسكندرية عند غزوة لفلسطين و اورشليم حتي ذكر فيلو ان عدد يهود الاسكندرية مليون يهودي . وهذا ما يؤكده سفر اعمال الرسل ايضا اع 9 : 2 - 13 : 14 - 17 : 1 - كو 18 : 14 ....


العودة من السبي :
عاد المسبيين ومعهم الاسفار المقدسة راجع عزرا 7 : 6 و نحميا 8 : 8 ، مكابيين ثاني 2 : 13 .
حاول الملك انتيخوس الرابع ( أبيفانس ) 175 - 164 ان يستأصل اليهودية فاصدر امرا بتمزيق وحرق الاسفار المقدسة وما وجدوه من اسفار تم حرقها وكل من يملك سفر يحرق بالنار ايضا و بالرغم من ذلك كانت الاسفار يمتلكها الغيورين ايضا ( ارجع بالذاكرة الي الاتحاد السوفيتي و الشيوعية ) ومن اهم الجماعات التي احتفظت بهذه الاسفار الاثينيين الذي يرجع لهم الفضل علي تخزين الاسفار في كهوف وادي قمران المكتشفة عام 1947 .

العهد الجديد :
كتب اسفار العهد الجديد بعد صعود المسيح بحوالي 30 - 40 عاما و انتشرت البشائر و ارسائل بسرعة نتيجة سهولة المواصلات في الامبراطورية الرومانية التي سيطرت علي كل شواطء العالم القديم . فقد كتب متي بشارته في فلسطين و انتقلت نسخة منه الي الهند مع القديس توما .*


----------



## emadjesus (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس*

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع

اشكر ماى روك على الرد الواضح ليا وباقى اللى شاركوا فى الرد  مرسى ليكم واطلب من الرب ان يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة بس انا كان ليا موضوع خاص عاوز اعرضة على ماى روك على الخاص بس للاسف انا مش بعرف استعملة خالص  لو وفقت انا ممكن اديلك عنوانى على المسنجر سواء على الياهو او الهوتميل او اى طريقة تحبها بس انا ضرورى البحث دا شغلنى جدا وكلفت ناس كتير محدش رد عليا لانى لو بحثى طلع صح هيكون نعمة للجميع وهنستفاد كلنا ارجو منك الرد ضوروى بسرعة عشان اقدر اخلص بحثى ان كان صح او فى مغلطات وشكرا ليك


----------



## قمر الزمان (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس*

هل تعلم أن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية صفحة1512وفي أول رسالة العبرانيين وفي الهامش الجملة الآتية(يا أحمق يا مخادع ألا تستطيع أن تترك القراءة القديمة علي أصلها وألا تحرفها)تفضل بالدخول والصورة من موقع مسيحي http://www-user.uni-bremen.de/~wie/Vaticanus/note1512.html 











amaqe
state kai
kake,
afeV
ton pa
laion,
mh ****
poiei.
.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس*



قمر الزمان قال:


> بس ياماى روك العرفة ان مفيش مخطوتتين من الالاف المخطوطات متشابة حتى اثنين فقط يكونو متشابهين الا ان تجد اختلاف بينهم
> واريد منك ان تفسر لى هذا
> 
> هل تعلم أن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية صفحة1512وفي أول رسالة العبرانيين وفي الهامش الجملة الآتية(يا أحمق يا مخادع ألا تستطيع أن تترك القراءة القديمة علي أصلها وألا تحرفها)تفضل بالدخول والصورة من موقع مسيحي http://www-user.uni-bremen.de/~wie/Vaticanus/note1512.html
> ...


 

هذا ما تعرفه انت او ما خدعوك به مخطوطات البحر الميت هي كما بين ايدينا اليوم
*سفر اشعياء كاملا يرجع لسنة 100ق.م*

إن المخطوطات العبرية المكتشفة للعهد القديم تعد بالـمئات. والعجيب أن هذه النسخ اكتشفت في أماكن متفرقة في العالم، كما اكتشفت على فترات زمنية متباعدة، ويرجع تاريخها إلى أزمنة مختلفة ، إلا أنه عند مقابلتها معاً وجدت متطابقة. *ولقد قام بعض العلماء بفحص ما يزيد عن خمسمائة من هذه النسخ فوجدت في تمام المطابقة رغم تباعد البلدان التي اكتشفت فيها، وتباعد الأزمنة التي ترجع إليها مما يثبت صحتها جميعاً.*


أما بالنسبة لأسفار العهد الجديد، فبالإِضافة إلى المخطوطات القديمة جداً والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى ما بعد أيام الرسل مباشرة، *فإنه لدينا ما اقتبسه الآباء من الكتاب المقدس الذي وُجد أنه يغطى تماما كل آيات العهد الجديد باستثناء 11 آية فقط !!*


----------

